# Suche/Biete Wildstar GÃ¤stekey



## Ascalari (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

Da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob Wildstar was für mich ist wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand einen Gästekey übrig hat damit ich das mal testen kann?Wäre echt super.

lg

Asca


----------



## Piti49 (1. Juni 2014)

Da musst du wohl noch warten, im Moment läuft der headstart und die Keys wird es wohl erst weit verbreitet geben wenn der offizielle realese am 03.06 ist.


----------



## Ascalari (1. Juni 2014)

ah ok hatte nur was davon gelesen das es schon möglich wäre.....Aber danke dir


----------



## hockomat (1. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich Dienstag meine Box von Amazon bekomme schicke ich dir gern einen per PM


----------



## Dschambija (1. Juni 2014)

Servus,

da hier das Thema schon angesprochen wird, möchte ich mich mal dazu gesellen und ganz lieb fragen, ob mir auch jemand zwei Gästepässe per PN zuschicken könnte. Ich würde gerne zusammen mit meiner Freundin WildStar antesten 


So, ich habe meine zwei keys bekommen. Vielen Dank an meine Key-Spender


----------



## Neryus (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ich würde mich auch über einen Gästekey riesig freuen, um die Performance vor dem Kauf zu testen!


----------



## Badomen (2. Juni 2014)

Ich trage mich auch mal auf der Liste ein, habe es leider versäumt in der Beta hereinzuschauen.... aber irgendwo reizt es doch


----------



## Ogil (2. Juni 2014)

So lang es Warteschlangen gibt, solltet Ihr da eventuell noch etwas warten - zumal Gaeste-Accounts eine niedrigere Prioritaet in der Warteschlange haben...


----------



## Knight:_1988 (2. Juni 2014)

Heyho wollte auch fragen ob ich ein gäste pass bekommen könnte wenn wer einen über hat wäre echt nice würd auch noch gern testen bevor ich was hin bleche


----------



## Skabeast (2. Juni 2014)

leider war es mir nicht vergönnt einen betakey zu ergattern, darum würde auch ich mich sehr über einen gästekey freuen,um einfach mal schauen zu können ob wildestar was für mich ist.


----------



## chris2k3 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich würde das Spiel auch gern mal in der Praxis testen. Wenn jemand noch einen Gästepass übrig hat würde ich mich sehr freuen!

lg

Christian

Immernoch auf der suche! schade das es wohl niemanden mehr gibt der mich das ding ma testen lassen will


----------



## friedion (2. Juni 2014)

Würde mich auch freuen über einen Guest key


----------



## Galista (2. Juni 2014)

Würde mich auch über zwei Gästekeys freuen. Meine bessere Hälfte und ich würden uns das Game vor Kauf gerne erst einmal anschauen. Schonmal lieben Dank an die möglichen edlen Spender.


----------



## Mandragorius (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich würde auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
*
EDIT: Hab einen! Danke an den edlen Spender *


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

meine bessere Hälfte und ich würden gerne auch jeder einen Gästekey bekommen. Da wir leider auch nicht so ganz sicher sind ob die Rechner das hergeben und ob das Spiel was für uns ist.

Die ersten Videos haben wir uns angesehen und sind sehr angenehm überrascht, was dort so alles geboten wird. Sollte das Spiel in den ersten 7 Tagen dann nur im Ansatz so sein, dann würden wir auch das Spiel kaufen und ganz eintauchen wollen.

Also wenn einer 2 übrig hat, das wäre echt klasse.

Vielen lieben Dank im vorraus.

Schwarzes Schaf

*EDIT: Danke habe die GästeKeys erhalten. *


----------



## omglol (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo@all,

da mein Rechner nicht mehr so ganz up to date ist, habe auch Interesse an einem Gästekey um das ganze erst einmal zu testen.
Wenn also einer von euch einen Key über hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MfG, omglol


----------



## Chrissyn (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Ich suche einen Gästecode für 7 Tagen.
Wer einen hatt bitte melden.
Danke im voraus.
Mfg Riccony


----------



## MarkusM (2. Juni 2014)

Huhu zusammen,

ich würde mich unheimlich über einen Gäste pass freuen 

schreibt mir doch ne pm.

lg markus


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2014)

Ich habe eben einen Beitrag entfernt. Key-Verkauf über das Forum ist weiterhin nicht gestattet.
[regeln]


----------



## hockomat (3. Juni 2014)

Lol Key verkaufen omg.
Also ein key is bei mir schon vergeben an den TE aber ich hab ja noch 2 die geb ich dann mal an irgend wen raus später sobald das Game da is.
Wäre auch Super wenn die Leute die einen haben dann auch dies hier eintragen das nicht doppelt rausgeschickt wird .


----------



## moonie2008 (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

würde mich auch riesig über einen Gästekey freuen.

Gruß


----------



## Davatar (3. Juni 2014)

Ich hab grad Keys erhalten. Die ersten 2 Leute, die mir ne PM schicken, erhalten nen Gästekey.

Edit: Beide Keys sind weg.


----------



## InStalls (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
wer noch einen Gästekey über hat kann ihn mir gerne schicken würde mich wirklich freuen.

mfg installs


----------



## Chikz (3. Juni 2014)

Wenn jemand noch einen Gästekey verfügbar hat, würd ich mich sehr freuen diesen Nutzen zu können 

Edit: hab einen


----------



## Piti49 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen 

Edit: Ich habe einen bekommen vielen dank hockomat[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]:*​[/font]


----------



## TomPT (3. Juni 2014)

Hey,

bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass.
Falls mir jemand einen zuschicken könnte, wäre das echt toll. Sollte das je passieren, werde ich meinen Post natürlich editieren oder doppelte Keys an andere weitergeben.
Bitte schickt mir einfach eine PN.
Danke vielmals!


----------



## Crystaleye (3. Juni 2014)

Wenn jemand zufällig noch einen Gästepass frei hat würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen. Will es sehr gerne mal anzocken!


Danke!


----------



## deathnemesis (3. Juni 2014)

Würde mich ebenfalls, jetzt da ich Urlaub habe, über einen Key freuen.


----------



## Bossbuled (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo 
ich würde auch gerne nen Gäste pass haben wollen  
Habe das spiel eret vor 2 tagen richtig entdeckt und bin fasziniert wills aber erstmal antesten  
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Kareytú (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo! :-)

Würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen. Finde das Spiel bisher sehr interessant und würde es gerne antesten bevor Ich es wirklich kaufe!

LG Kareytú


----------



## Chrissyn (3. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Nilbog (3. Juni 2014)

wenn noch jemand einen Key übrig hat würde ich mich sehr über eine entsprechende PN freuen.


----------



## Paradoxic (3. Juni 2014)

Hab 2 Keys übrig. Die beiden Ersten, die mir ne PM schicken, kriegen jeweils einen Solltet ihr keine Antwort erhalten, sind diese schon weg.


----------



## oOTeASyOo (3. Juni 2014)

Ich kann noch 5 Keys vergeben.. bitte einfach per PM nachfragen.
..Habe noch 3 Keys bekommen...

Update: alles weg!


----------



## Nightmear (3. Juni 2014)

Guten Abend,

würde mich auch gerne positiv überraschen lassen mit einem Gäste-Key! 
Also wer einen über hat bitte bei mir melden, bin nämlich auf verzweifelter Suche nach einem guten MMO!

MFG Nightmear

*UPDATE:*
*Habe jetzt einen Key *


----------



## Chrissyn (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Ich suche dringend noch einen Gäste Key.
Bitte schreibt mir ein Pn.
Würde mich freuen wenn ich von jemand einen bekomme.
Danke im voraus 
Mfg Chrissyn


----------



## D4_Don (3. Juni 2014)

Hi,

falls noch jemand einen Gästekey übrig hat und diesen an mich abtreten würde fänd ich das echt nett .

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

MfG Don


----------



## Knight:_1988 (3. Juni 2014)

Hat noch wer einen 7tage gästekey? über würde es auch gerne mal antesten bevor ich es mir kauf wäre echt super wenn wer einen noch über hätte.


----------



## Zwizazadera (4. Juni 2014)

Hi zusammen !


Ich BIETE Kostenlos ! 2 Gästepässe an ! Einzige bedingung das ihr auf den Realm Ikthia (PVE) kommt um zu verfizieren das ihr ihn nicht verkauft habt ! 


Per PN melden MIT geplannten Char Namen dann bekommt ihr ihn !!! Päärchen will ich mal bevorzugen da ich selbst mit meiner Freundin spiele 

Sry an die Singles


----------



## leonnator (4. Juni 2014)

Guten Abend.
Auch ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Trialkey, da ich durch ein paar Livestreams ziemlich angefixt wurde.
Trotzdem bin ich mir noch nicht sicher genug um dafür 40€ auszugeben und würde mich deshalb darüber freuen wenn mir jemand einen schicken könnte 
Allen ein ne erholsame Nacht.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich bin ebenfalls auf der suche nach einem Gästekey,  ich würde das spiel gern erst mal testen bevor ich es mir kaufe

edit: Bin versorgt =)


----------



## Elrigh (4. Juni 2014)

AJF16IOCBMTTCWY6MN5Y
AJF39OUS6LTO6ZSS1VUC
AJFCNV6MRHQP0G1V93M4

Meine 3 Gästepässe, wer zuerst kommt spielt zuerst. Ich empfehle den PvE Kazor, da gibt's noch keine Warteschlangen bisher.


----------



## D4_Don (4. Juni 2014)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Meine 3 Gästepässe, wer zuerst kommt spielt zuerst. Ich empfehle den PvE Kazor, da gibt's noch keine Warteschlangen bisher.


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Mercorius (4. Juni 2014)

Elrigh schrieb:


> AJF16IOCBMTTCWY6MN5Y
> AJF39OUS6LTO6ZSS1VUC
> AJFCNV6MRHQP0G1V93M4
> 
> Meine 3 Gästepässe, wer zuerst kommt spielt zuerst. Ich empfehle den PvE Kazor, da gibt's noch keine Warteschlangen bisher.



Danke.

Mal eine Frage noch dazu, wenn mir das Spiel gefällt und ich es auf Vollversion umstelle, habe ich dann trotzdem noch die Gratistage der Gästeeinladung ?


----------



## Khao (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

suche auch noch einen Gästekey. Vielen Dank


----------



## borchi05 (4. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen,

also wenn noch jemand einen Key übrig hat, würde ich mich freuen.   :-)


Grüße


----------



## Chrissyn (4. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Nerabo (4. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mich auch über einen Gästekey freuen.

Bin leider die letzten Jahre zu oft enttäuscht worden und daher kaufe ich blind keine Spiele mehr.


Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.
Nerabo


----------



## skaeVus (4. Juni 2014)

Hab noch 2 Keys offen.
Wer einen will, soll mich anschreiben.

lg
skaevo

Edit: Beide Keys sind weg


----------



## Rexo (4. Juni 2014)

Würde mir gerne auch das Spiel etwas Genauer angucken und suche auch einen Gäste Pass 



Mit Freundlichen Grüßen Rexo


----------



## sumsarbase (4. Juni 2014)

Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Gäste-Pass. Würde mir sehr gern erst einmal das Spiel ansehen um dann zu entscheiden, ob ich es mir wirklich kaufe. Danke im voraus


----------



## Chrissyn (4. Juni 2014)

Mal eine frage bleibt der Charakter bei einem Gästekey wenn man spielt oder muss man neu anfangen wenn man die vollversion kauft?
Mfg


----------



## Ascalari (4. Juni 2014)

F5L7UQ1FR5YG11X6238X 
8HG5U400GIUX8FISS6LV

meine beiden.....1 brauch ich leider selbst noch wer zuerst kommt spielt zuerst^^

lg

Asca


----------



## Khao (4. Juni 2014)

Ich denke der Charakter bleibt auf deinem Account, war zumindest bei den meisten vorherigen Games so


----------



## Khao (4. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank Asca!!!


----------



## sumsarbase (4. Juni 2014)

Ascalari schrieb:


> F5L7UQ1FR5YG11X6238X
> 8HG5U400GIUX8FISS6LV
> 
> meine beiden.....1 brauch ich leider selbst noch wer zuerst kommt spielt zuerst^^
> ...




Vielen vielen dank!!


----------



## Cosmic142 (4. Juni 2014)

Bin ebenfalls noch auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass. 
Bin leider noch nicht ganz überzeugt von dem Spiel daher will ich erstmal reinschnuppern.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Xelyna1990 (4. Juni 2014)

Da schlaf ich und dann werden hier so viele Codes Gepostet Q.Q, suche immer noch =)


edit: Bin versorgt =)


----------



## Rexo (4. Juni 2014)

Also Gäste Pass einfach so reinzuposten ist irgentwie doof.... wahre nice wen einer mir einen über PN schicken konnte wen einer über Ist


----------



## Aglareba (4. Juni 2014)

Ich suche ebenfalls einen Wildstar-Gästepass. Falls jemand einen übrig hat, würde ich mich über eine PN freuen. Erledigt, danke!


----------



## Korgor (4. Juni 2014)

Meine 3:

FGNOKPZW9EEYEA1268X6
FGOBK2IWLNGZXY1E1RIV
FGOS61NZSN5XSZU46H64


----------



## Xelyna1990 (4. Juni 2014)

Danke für den key =)


----------



## Rexo (4. Juni 2014)

Korgor schrieb:


> FGNOKPZW9EEYEA1268X6



Ist Weg danke :-)


----------



## Absalon2011 (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ich suche auch einen Gäste-Key. Würde mich feuen, wenn ihr mir einen schicken würdet.
Danke


----------



## Barricade83 (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

Auch ich würde mich über einen Gästepass per PM freuen. Vielen Dank!

B.


----------



## loqq (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Key freuen.
Wäre jemand so nett und würde mir den Abend retten?

Vielen Dank! :-)


----------



## Galko (4. Juni 2014)

Suche auch einen wäre nett mir den Key per PN zu senden


----------



## Fjendur (4. Juni 2014)

Würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästekey freuen da ich Wildstar sehr gerne ausprobieren würde!


----------



## Atrokk (4. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mich ebenfalls über einen Gästezugang freuen


----------



## Kweitekk (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche auch einen Testkey...sollte mir das SPiel gefallen und ich ne Vollversion kaufen, so würde ich mich auf jeden fall revanchieren!


----------



## Davincico (5. Juni 2014)

Moin moin buffies

Auch ich suche noch einen Gästekey. Kann mich jemand 7 Tage lang glücklicher machen? 

Danke und Gruss


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Juni 2014)

Und hier meine 3 Keys:

C29P6SBQ81UERCF6M5ZX
C29Q7U5YVZP7DH0G7MQP
C29S7L22QJIS534DWCJC


----------



## Davincico (5. Juni 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und hier meine 3 Keys:
> 
> C29P6SBQ81UERCF6M5ZX
> C29Q7U5YVZP7DH0G7MQP
> C29S7L22QJIS534DWCJC



Danke!! *hug*


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2014)

Streicht doch die Benutzten Keys wenigstens durch.


----------



## Davincico (5. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> <br><strike>Streicht</strike> doch die Benutzten Keys wenigstens durch.<br>




*Um die Ecke guck*

Okay okay, tut mir leid :<

*zischt davon*


----------



## Hanah (5. Juni 2014)

Ola,würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen. Bitte als Pn schicken. Ich danke dem edlen Spender schon mal Im Voraus.


----------



## Chuckfish (5. Juni 2014)

Ich würde auch ganz ganz lieb Danke sagen, falls mir jemand einen Key zukommen lässt, ich weiß für Leute mit Keys is es schwer zu entscheiden wem sie sie geben (hab hier auch schon einige verteilt), aber ich bitte euch darum gebt mir einen ;D ich will diesmal das Spiel erst testen bevor ich es mir blind kaufe, denn in der Beta Phase habe ich mein Abi geschrieben und konnte noch keine einzige Minute das Spiel testen.


----------



## Atrokk (5. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mich auch über einen Key freuen ! Per PN bitte 

Danke


----------



## exonix (6. Juni 2014)

4PGWMAKUVYE95CPDVRN3
4PH2PLU39IMN96DNDKAI
4PH30M6J4FL56485REO7

Bitte schön


----------



## Atrokk (6. Juni 2014)

4PH30M6J4FL56485REO7

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Chuckfish (6. Juni 2014)

Oh man,  da hab ich wohl ne Stunde zu lang gepennt 

Hat noch jemand welche?  Bitte?


----------



## DenAcid1 (6. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über ein key freuen. Überlege grade es mir zuholen nur der letzte funken erhoffe ich mir mit dem key. danke schon mal


----------



## BabyRay (6. Juni 2014)

Würde gerne mal abseits von WOW in ein anderes MMO reinschnuppern. 
Und Wildstar sieht doch recht vielversprechend aus!

Wenn also einer einen Gästekey über hat, würde ich mich riesig freuen


----------



## Zwizazadera (6. Juni 2014)

Hi 

hier noch 2 Keys von mir !

2WW1UY3X4UDBALVT8C9M 

2WW2AA51C0MCCGD79M8F


Plx durchstreichen wenn einer benutzt wird !!!




Cuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Bodeus (6. Juni 2014)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> hier noch 2 Keys von mir !
> 
> ...



Danke für den Key :-)


----------



## Ohgrimar (6. Juni 2014)

Hi,

mir geht es wie allen anderen auch, würd das Spiel gerne testen bevor ich es mir kaufe.

Für einen Key wäre ich sehr dankbar 

MfG
Ohgri


----------



## and1d (6. Juni 2014)

Würd mich au megaa über n guest pass EU freuen per pm oder email .Will schaun wies bei mir leuft. Sieht ziehmlich hammer aus und könnte mich von meinem bisherigen mmo wegbringen lotro^^
Und werd meine keys dann au hier verteilen wenn ichs mir kauf.

Hab leider noch kein key :-( hat jemand noch eine zu vergeben`?


----------



## Niggo002 (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

habe schon viel über Wildstar gelesen und gesehn, es sieht doch sehr reizvoll aus, würde es aber vorher gerne antesten, vielleicht ist ja jemand so nett und kann mir einen Gästekey überlassen. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Wynn (6. Juni 2014)

Jedes Fehlverhalten auf einem Gast-Account kann auch Konsequenzen für den damit verbundenen Account haben.


----------



## Elvarandir (6. Juni 2014)

Huhu suche auch einen Gästepass da ich auch mal sehr gern Reinschnuppern würde, da WOW momentan nicht alsoviel Bietet.

Bitte per PN oder Email.

Vielen Dank (:


----------



## MisterCoconut (6. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute  

hab vor kurzem von Wildstar erfahren und würde es gerne antesten bevor ich mich endgültig entscheide. 

Würde mich riesig über ein gästepass freuen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Arakov (6. Juni 2014)

7AQF2SFFMFKIWCLC1ISZ
7AQMQFI6B30MXW7B9C96
7AQNXHDQD6AFFE6M9BR4

Viel Spaß mit den Keys =)


----------



## D4rk-x (6. Juni 2014)

Wenn jemand 2 Keys hätte ( für mich und meine bessere Hälfte) würde ich mich sehr freuen. Ihr sagt nach Ewigkeiten mal ein MMO wieder zu  Durch die Comic-Grafik natürlich, die an WOW angelehnt ist und jetzt würden wir das gern mal zu 2. Testen


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juni 2014)

Es werden hier doch dauerhaft Keys gepostet. Sind die dann immer schon nach 10min vergeben?

Wenn ja, dann zitiert doch Bitte die Postings und streicht die Keys durch


----------



## and1d (6. Juni 2014)

Arakov schrieb:


> 7AQF2SFFMFKIWCLC1ISZ
> 7AQMQFI6B30MXW7B9C96
> 7AQNXHDQD6AFFE6M9BR4
> 
> Viel Spaß mit den Keys =)



Alle leider vergeben :-(


----------



## Raaziel85 (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

Ich suche auch dringend noch einen Gästekey. über eine PM würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Delis (6. Juni 2014)

Hey suche momentan einen Gästekey weil ich vorher reinschnuppern will ob es auch das richtige für mich ist  Würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## ChuaArkanPower (6. Juni 2014)

*Guten Tag , ich würde auch sehr gerne in Wildstar mal reinschauen und suche deshalb auch einen Gästekey :-) 

wenn einer einen noch übrig hat , wäre super wenn der jenige sich hier bei mir melden könnte , würde mich sehr freuen 


mfg ChuaArkanPower*


----------



## Skelaar (6. Juni 2014)

Würde auch gerne mal ins Spiel reinschnuppern, falls jemand einen Gästepass übrig hat würde ich mich über eine PM freuen


----------



## Grutzlor (6. Juni 2014)

Servus miteinander 

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand zufälligerweise noch einen 7-Tage Gästepass für Wildstar über hätte 

Gruß


----------



## loqq (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich suche auch noch einen Gästekey. 
Wäre wirklich sehr dankbar :-)

Viele Grüße


----------



## s4nct0 (6. Juni 2014)

Hey,

alles was ich über WildStar lese gefällt mir sehr gut. Allerdings muss ich sagen das mich die Grafik ein bisschen abschreckt, ich würde mir das Spiel gerne vorher einmal ansehen. Wäre super wenn jemand noch einen Key hat.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## grafus (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass Key geben könnte zum antesten.
Vielen Dank schonmal 

Grafus


----------



## Blecus (6. Juni 2014)

9QQZFFTPQXR37NJ38JE0

Viel Spaß - Die restlichen zwei stelle ich ca alle 10 mins rein, damit nicht jemand alle 3 abstaubt 

Der Zweite: 9QR3ZTZWQSMD0QQ4RQUZ

Der Dritte: Ging mittels PN raus.


----------



## Zwizazadera (6. Juni 2014)

Dran denken man kann nur EINEN Gästekey verwenden pro Account !!! also bitte so Fair sein und nur einen Account anlegen 
zum Testen.


cuuuuu


----------



## Hanah (6. Juni 2014)

Ich bin einfach zu langsam mit dem Smartphone. Auf Arbeit klappt das nie. Menno


----------



## Wortgefecht (6. Juni 2014)

Wildstar?Her damit! Würde mich über einen Gäste Key freuen


----------



## Korobal (6. Juni 2014)

Suche ebenfalls nach einem Gästepass um mal rein zu schnuppern.
Würde mich über eine PN sehr freuen 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Jaak (6. Juni 2014)

suche auch gästepass  wäre sehr nett wenn ich einen key per PN bekomme


----------



## Jyndall (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Ich suche seid geraumer Zeit ein neues MMO und bin nun über Wildstar gestolpert.
Ist schon geil das man eig alles selber gestalten kann.

Hat denn vll wer bitte einen Gästepass für mich ?
Bitte per Pn !

Gruß

Max


----------



## arragon82 (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir bei twitch das Game mal angeschaut und würde es gerne mal über den Gastkey testen....hätte wer noch einen für mich???

LG


----------



## VanMach (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

würde mich auch tierisch über eine Gastkey freuen. Fußball ist nicht alles 

Vielen Dank !!


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. Juni 2014)

ich bräuchte bitte auch einen gästepass für wildstar (pern pn).  vielen lieben dank im voraus.


----------



## Raaziel85 (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo ich suche auch einen Gästekey.

Aber bitte als PM

Danke


----------



## Jacktrax5980 (6. Juni 2014)

Guten Abend ich würde mich auch sehr über einen key freuen das Spiel hat mein Interesse geweckt nun würde ich es gerne mal testen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen wäre echt super wenn das klappt )


----------



## AnseM2k (6. Juni 2014)

Hi,

würde mich ebenfalls sehr über einen Gäste-Key per PN freuen! Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## blackandwhite24 (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo habe 3 Gästekeys zu vergeben


----------



## VanMach (6. Juni 2014)

blackandwhite24 schrieb:


> Hallo habe 3 Gästekeys zu vergeben


super schick mir einen bitte per PM. Danke


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. Juni 2014)

mir auch bitte (hast sogar schon ne pn von mir).


----------



## baklava27 (6. Juni 2014)

Hi, ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen von jemanden 1 Gästekey zu bekommen brauch es dringen bitte <3. Danke


----------



## LordTears (6. Juni 2014)

Nabend zusammen,

würde mich freuen wenn sich ein edler Spender eines Gästekeys für mich findet


----------



## frankiemcguire (6. Juni 2014)

Och würds auch gerne mal ausprobieren so, allein schon um mal zu sehen ob mein Pc in Flammen aufgeht oder nicht^_^


----------



## Jacktrax5980 (6. Juni 2014)

Würde mich sehr über einen key freuen das Spiel hat mein intresse geweckt nun würde ich es sehr gerne mal antesten 
Wäre super wenn einer einen key für mich hätte bedanke mich schon mal.


----------



## Raaziel85 (7. Juni 2014)

Würde auch sehr gerne Wildstar testen. Suche mal Abwechslung zu WoW. Denke bei diesem spiel werde ich endlich mal fündig. Aber bevor ich es kaufe würde ich es gerne erstmal testen. Wer noch einen Gästekey übrig hat könnte mir diesen per PN zuschicken. Ich danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Korobal (7. Juni 2014)

Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem spendablen Menschen, der mir einen Gästepass per PN schicken würde.


----------



## LandsEnd1111 (7. Juni 2014)

Habe noch 2 Gästepässe zu vergeben.

Die ersten beiden, die mich via PM kontaktieren bekommen ihn geschickt....


----------



## yoda1262 (7. Juni 2014)

Würde mich auch sehr über einen Key freuen, wenn jemand noch einen über hat


----------



## 2Pac (7. Juni 2014)

Als alter Hase nehme ich natürlich auch einen Wildstar - Key, falls jemand noch einen Gästepass hat dann immer her damit =)


----------



## LandsEnd1111 (7. Juni 2014)

Alle Keys sind weg...

LG


----------



## Lucid (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo, wenn noch jemand einen Key zu  Verfügung hat - ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir einer einen per PM zukommen lassen könnte.




LG Lucid


----------



## Blakky1976 (7. Juni 2014)

Wäre lieb wenn noch einer einen hätte und mir via PN zukommen lassen könnte 
Gruß Blakky


----------



## Jacktrax5980 (7. Juni 2014)

Würde mich auch sehr über einen key freuen  das Spiel hat mein intresse geweckt nun würde ich gerne mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## frankiemcguire (7. Juni 2014)

Hoffe ist net Spam^_° Suche noch:-)


----------



## Sulpicia (7. Juni 2014)

Hab noch 3 Keys, die ersten die mir ne PM schreiben bekommen jeweils einen!

Edit: Alle Keys sind vergeben!


----------



## Quur (7. Juni 2014)

Huhu.

Wenn noch jemand einen Gästekey übrig hat, würde ich mich darüber freuen. Da ich mit der Performance in der Beta recht unzufrieden war, würde ich es gerne nochmal an testen, bevor ich mich vielleicht doch dazu entschließe es mir zu kaufen. 

Einfach per PM schicken.


----------



## oceanic815 (7. Juni 2014)

Suche auch noch einen Gästepass.. Würde mich riesig über eine PN freuen.. Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## sharrax (7. Juni 2014)

Mahlzeit
Würde mich auch sehr über nen Key freuen! 

Vielen Dank! :-)

LG sharrax


----------



## Squizzel (7. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach zwei Gäste-Keys 

Über einen würde ich mich aber auch riesen freuen 

*Status: 2 Keys gesucht*


----------



## and1d (7. Juni 2014)

hab leider immmer noch keinen key wäre jemand so gütig?


----------



## Lucid (7. Juni 2014)

hätte wie gesagt auch gerne einen. per pm wenns geht =/


----------



## Angron (7. Juni 2014)

Hi an die Mit-Darbenden Für den Fall, dass jemand einen Key noch nicht vergeben hat - ich würde mir das Spiel gern mal ansehen.Wenn's stimmig ist, würd ich mich auch gern einer Gilde anschließen.LG


----------



## Kankru (7. Juni 2014)

Huhu!

Ich würde mich über einen Gästekey sehr freuen, sollte mich das Spiel überzeugen, dann verschenke ich dann auch meine sobald ich das Spiel gekauft habe!

MfG


----------



## RedHawXx (7. Juni 2014)

Hey,
auch ich würde gerne mal das Spiel am Wochenende testen bevor ich mich entscheide ob ich es mir kaufe oder nicht.
Würde mich sehr über einen Gästekey freuen 
Wenn ich mir das Spiel kaufen sollte kann ich natürlich auch meine Gästekeys weitergeben...

Liebe Grüße und Danke im Voraus


----------



## DonVitoXII (7. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,

würde mich riesig freuen wenn noch einer einen Gästekey für mich übrig hätte.
Würde das Game gerne mal antesten bevor ich es kaufe und hab leider die Beta verpasst 

versorgt


----------



## convisions (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Auch ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass uns würde mich freuen, wenn ich das Spiel vor dem Kauf testet könnte.

Nachdem meine Begeisterung für ESO etwas ernüchternd ist, möchte ich WS vorab einmal "beschnuppern".

Liebe grüsse
Steve


----------



## RockRoll (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe irgendwer in dem großen Weiten Netz hat auch noch einen Key für mich =)
Wäre echt super Dankbar. Denke zwar Wildstar wird das neue MMO für mich sein..aber lieber reinschnuppern..in letzter Zeit bei MMOS zu sehr reingefallen.

THX schonmal im Voraus!

Marcel


----------



## Eichohrkatz (7. Juni 2014)

Hi,

falls noch jemand einen Key übrig hat, würde ich mich sehr freuen. Möchte das Spiel wirklich gerne testen.


----------



## Blakky1976 (7. Juni 2014)

Still searching for On code  (Am besten via PN)
mit dem reinfallen kann ich gut verstehen ...
Zuerst mit HDR Online dann Rift...
möchte mal wieder ein schönes spiel zocken aber jetzt direkt wieder 50 euro nur um es mal zu testen ?
ööööhhhm neeeee danke...
Greets Blakky


----------



## FireWalk3R (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo, 

würde auch gern nen Gästepass-Key nehmen 

Danke schonmal
fire


----------



## Delis (7. Juni 2014)

Hey wäre super wenn noch einer nenn Key über hätte! Da ich mir es nach dem Testen sehr wahrscheinlich eh holen werde werd ich den Gästekey dann auch hier an jemanden verschenken. =)


----------



## Squizzel (7. Juni 2014)

Ich suche noch einen Key


----------



## Musical38 (7. Juni 2014)

Hi,

ich würde mich auch sehr darüber freuen, wenn jemand noch einen Gästepass zum Testen übrig hätte :-).

viele Grüße


----------



## Spackoarzt (7. Juni 2014)

Servus Leute,

ich würde mich sehr über einen Key freuen!.. Danke Vielmals wenn mir das einer ermöglicht!


----------



## Gnomyx (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde auch gerne mal das Spiel antesten bevor ich es kaufe 

Also wenn noch jemand einen Key übrig hätte würde ich mich echt freuen.

Werde meine Keys hier auch zur Verfügung stellen, falls ich es mir kaufe 


LG Gnomyx


----------



## Spinya (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir ein paar Gameplays von Wildstar angeschaut und fand es ganz interessant. Nun wollt ich es dennoch erst einmal testen, bevor ich mir es kaufe und fragen ob mir jemand vielleicht einen Gästepass zuschicken könnte.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Spinya


----------



## Lucid (7. Juni 2014)

tjoa sind wohl leider sehr rare gesäät - würde auch immer noch einen haben wollen per pn


----------



## Nerub (7. Juni 2014)

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Hi Leute,[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]falls noch jemand einen Gästepass über hat, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir einen per PN zukommen lasst. Möchte das Game gern mal ausprobieren.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Beste Grüße[/font]


----------



## RockRoll (7. Juni 2014)

Lucid schrieb:


> tjoa sind wohl leider sehr rare gesäät - würde auch immer noch einen haben wollen per pn



Ja hat wohl keiner mehr einen  hab leider auch noch keinen..


----------



## Lina90 (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin auch immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Gäste Key, um mir einen Eindruck vom Spiel machen zu können.
Würde mich über eine PN sehr freuen

Vielen Dank im Voraus 

Lina


----------



## frankiemcguire (7. Juni 2014)

Zum testen wärs super son Key zu bekommen^-^Again auf der Suche meinereiner:=)


----------



## Peasemaker (7. Juni 2014)

Grüß Euch,


wollte mir vor dem Kauf auch erst mal das Spiel via Gästepass anschauen sollte noch jemand einen rumliegen haben würde ich mich sehr freuen diesen zu bekommen 

per PN wäre klasse 


mfg


----------



## Ryke (8. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen.

Ich hatte von Wildstar bisher nur Videos angeschaut und würde es gerne mal anspielen.

Würde mich über einen Gästepass freuen.

Gruß
Meik


----------



## Ryke (8. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen.

Ich hatte von Wildstar bisher nur Videos angeschaut und würde es gerne mal anspielen.

Würde mich über einen Gästepass freuen.

Gruß
Meik


----------



## Dunin (8. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen,

wenn jemand einen Gästepass zum Schnuppern abzugeben hat, ich würde mich freuen  bitte per PN zuschicken, danke!

Gruß


----------



## hockomat (8. Juni 2014)

Ganz oben im Forum ist nen dicker thread dazu dafür hattest du keinen eigenen aufmachen müsse


----------



## Highko (8. Juni 2014)

Hi,

ich würde mich auch noch über einen Gästepass freuen um das ganze mal zu testen.

vielen dank im Voraus
Gruß


----------



## Ozeana66 (8. Juni 2014)

Liebe Grüße,



ich würde mich reisig über einen Gastaccount freuen, um das Spiel Wildstar anzutesten.


Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus



Ella


----------



## Samanasuka (8. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen buffed community,

ich würde nach der Beta auch noch mal reinschnuppern wollen gerade mit dem UI 2.0.

Wer also einen Pass übrig hat, gerne mit PM an mich xD

Ansonsten E3, start your engine


----------



## Katzenwerfer (8. Juni 2014)

Hey, auch ich würde gern mal in Wildstar reinschauen. Also wenn jemand noch nen Gäste key hat, ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen ^^


----------



## Aerys (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo, würde auch gern in Wildstar reinschauen bevor ich es mir zulege. Würde mich daher über einen Gästepass freuen.


----------



## Corb (8. Juni 2014)

Jo , hi ...

dann schliess ich mich mal den anderen hier an :

Auch ich würde mich sehr über ein Gästekey freuen !

Würds gern mal antesten !

vielen Dank euch 

Grüße der 
Corb


----------



## fasturban (8. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mich auch über einen Gästepass freuen um mich entscheiden zu können das Spiel zu kaufen.


----------



## Shmaxer (8. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen 

ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass vom Wildstar freuen, da ich mir erstmal eine eigene Meinung über das spiel bilden möchte bevor ich es kaufe =)

Danke im Vorraus
Gruß Shmaxer


----------



## RockRoll (8. Juni 2014)

Sooo für mich hat es sich erledigt =) 
Habe es gewagt und für 29 Euro nen Key geholt..bin gespannt..
Wenn es mir nicht gefällt darf einer dann gern den Key haben


----------



## Gaming11 (8. Juni 2014)

RockRoll schrieb:


> Sooo für mich hat es sich erledigt =)
> Habe es gewagt und für 29 Euro nen Key geholt..bin gespannt..
> Wenn es mir nicht gefällt darf einer dann gern den Key haben



Wäre super wenn du nun auch Gästekeys abzugeben hättest  

Viel Spaß im Spiel.


----------



## Biggy103 (8. Juni 2014)

Hey, ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästekey freuen.


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2014)

Gaming11 schrieb:


> Wäre super wenn du nun auch Gästekeys abzugeben hättest
> 
> Viel Spaß im Spiel.



nur retail versionen haben gäste keys


----------



## Gaming11 (8. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> nur retail versionen haben gäste keys



Schade, hab mir schon überlegt einen Key zu kaufen (ohne zu wissen wie mir das Spiel gefällt) und meinen Freunde Gästepässe zu geben


----------



## Corb (8. Juni 2014)

ok scheint wohl keine mehr zu geben ... 


dank euch und baba


----------



## and1d (8. Juni 2014)

Hätte jemand noch 1 key für mich? suche schon seit 3 tagen :-( können dann au ingame zusammen zocken :-)


----------



## VigorMortis (8. Juni 2014)

hallo zusammen...ich hätte gerne auch einen Gästekey wenn es noch möglich ist.

LG


----------



## kulgha (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo ich suche auch wie verzweifelt ein Gästekey, hoffe jemand hat ein über.

LG


----------



## Devil/Flag (8. Juni 2014)

Servus,
würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen. Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Bauernlümmel (9. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen, 
würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästekey freuen.
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## grafus (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Ich bin auch noch immer auf der Suche nach einem Gästekey.
Wäre nett wenn ich einen bekommen könnte bitte.

Grafus


----------



## tassenstiel87 (9. Juni 2014)

Hallöchen 

Ich habe 3 Gastpässe über.

MBUSCFEP33N0DXESQNIS
5XGZ328Z7GIFNK4L7AGG
OKAO8J7P19XIGHVFNVUQ

Viel Spass damit.

PS: Wäre super wenn ihr vielleicht kurz schreiben könnte, wenn ihr einen Code verwendet habt, damit andere nicht umsonst probieren einzulösen


----------



## Delis (9. Juni 2014)

Hallöchen  hätte noch 2 Gastpässe über vielleicht einfach mal per PN anschreiben. Die ersten 2 bekommen einen Key.


Edit: Keys sind weg bitte keine PNs mehr


----------



## unklug1 (9. Juni 2014)

....


----------



## FireWalk3R (9. Juni 2014)

tassenstiel87 schrieb:


> [...]
> MBUSCFEP33N0DXESQNIS
> 5XGZ328Z7GIFNK4L7AGG
> OKAO8J7P19XIGHVFNVUQ
> [...]



Leider alle schon benutzt 

Hat noch jemand einen Gästpass-Key für mich? 

fire


----------



## DarkCrusher (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich suche ebenfalls noch einen Gästekey.

Möchte erst mal testen bevor ich mir das Spiel kaufe.

Habe mich bei den letzten Spielen immer wieder verkauft.

Vielen Dank.

Darkcrusher


----------



## Bloodbath (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Ich suche auch noch einen Gästekey, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob dat Spiel auf meinem angestaubten System spielbar läuft 

Vielen Dank!

Blood

Edit: hat sich erledigt danke xD


----------



## maclautsch (9. Juni 2014)

Würde mich auch über einen Gästekey freuen, da ich es gerne mal antesten wüde.

Wenn möglich bitte per PN.

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## unklug1 (9. Juni 2014)

Bin leider noch nicht fündig geworden, mag sich keiner erbarmen?  

Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## IwantCookies (9. Juni 2014)

Hätte auch sehr gerne einen key. Bitte per Pn an mich Dankeschön


----------



## Eichohrkatz (9. Juni 2014)

Ich suche auch immer noch.


----------



## dAvpheol (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo
würde mich sehr über einen Gästekey freuen.
Vielen Dank im voraus !


----------



## Bauernlümmel (9. Juni 2014)

Bauernlümmel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästekey freuen.
> Vielen Dank schon mal



suche auch noch


----------



## Raaziel85 (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo 

Ich suche auch noch verzweifelt einen Key. Ich würde mich riesig über einen Key freuen. Aber diesen dann bitte per PN schicken an sonsten lohnt sich das nicht.

danke im vorraus


----------



## Chrissyn (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo 
Ich suche einen Key.
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand einen hatt.
Mfg


----------



## daschix (9. Juni 2014)

Hi
Würde mich auch über nen key freuen.
danke


----------



## Wumms32 (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

auch ich würde mich sehr über einen Gästekey Freuen. Wenn ihr noch einen Platz in ner Gilde habt und das Spiel mir gefällt, wäre ich auch dafür offen .

Vielen Dank,

Wumms ~


----------



## Morfor (10. Juni 2014)

Suche auch noch einen Gästepass, wäre nett wenn mir jemand einen schicken könnte


----------



## Raabe (10. Juni 2014)

Moin!

Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Gäste Key. Kein Glück bisher 


Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Chrissyn (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo 
Hatt jemand ein Gästekey übrig?
Würde mich freuen.
Will gerne zuerst reinschauen bevor ich vollversion kaufe.
Mfg Chrissyn


----------



## tacksaw1337 (10. Juni 2014)

Ich suche ebenfalls einen GUEST PASS für die EU Server ! 
Mein PC ist nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand deswegen wäre es vorteilhaft es erst auszutesten.


----------



## Barricade83 (10. Juni 2014)

Dann haue ich mal meine drei raus und hoffe auf eure Solidarität das nächste Mal ;-)

XQI7JBQ00QL8AUD2NPB7 

D4R6ZMF6RFE934DA91KM 

WP4E5DVU7O2EQLJNCW1Q 


Gruß

B.


----------



## Wumms32 (10. Juni 2014)

Wumms Dankt


----------



## Jonas40 (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

würde mich ebenfalls für einen Gästekey interessieren.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Jonas


----------



## maclautsch (10. Juni 2014)

Barricade83 schrieb:


> Dann haue ich mal meine drei raus und hoffe auf eure Solidarität das nächste Mal ;-)
> 
> XQI7JBQ00QL8AUD2NPB7
> 
> ...



Sind leider alle 3 schon weg.

Bin noch immer auf der Suche.


----------



## Egooz (10. Juni 2014)

Moin,

ich würde mir auch gern noch mal das Spiel in Ruhe anschauen. Falls jemand einen Key über hat, bitte per PM zuschicken. Würde mich freuen!

Gibt es Boni fürs "Rekrutieren"?


----------



## fishfux (10. Juni 2014)

Grüße zusammen auch ich bin auf der verzweifelten Suche nach einem Gästekey um mir
anzusehen ob es sich lohnt dieses Spiel zu kaufen.

Würde mir jemand helfen? <3

Vielen dank - das Fish.


----------



## Morfor (10. Juni 2014)

Suche auch noch verzweifelt einen, wäre SEHR dankbar wenn jemand einen für mich übrig hätte.


----------



## Thandeos (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo. 

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Gäste-Key. Gerne per PM.

Gruß


----------



## mert90 (11. Juni 2014)

Abend Buffed Community würde mich auch freuen für ein Test version um mich zu überzeugen. Danke.


----------



## Nandol (11. Juni 2014)

Hi ho    würde mich auch über einen gästepass für wildstar freuen  mfg


----------



## draxx_roxx (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Habe leider ein ähnliches Problem wie viele hier, mein Rechner ist doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen
Und ich bin nicht sicher wie gut Wildstar laufen wird. 
Falls es gut läuft wird es sofort gekauft und ich gebe meine Keys natürlich auch raus als dank.

Also falls jemand noch einen Key übrig hat, würde ich mich über eine PM sehr freuen 

In diesem Sinne schonmal Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2014)

Ich habe die genutzten Keys im Thread mal alle weggestrichen.

*Nochmal als Bitte:*
Damit jeder sieht, wie der Stand ist, streicht bei den geposteten Keys bitte den hier auch durch, den ihr verwendet habt.

Und noch mal ein dickes Danke an alle bisherigen Spender.


----------



## Llandon (11. Juni 2014)

Würde mich auch über eine Spende freuen ^^ vielleicht bekommt man mich ja doch wieder von ESO weg xD

Danköö


----------



## Kasur (11. Juni 2014)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass. Währe schön wen einer einen über hätte.


----------



## Nubien (11. Juni 2014)

hi,
wer noch einen Key übrig hat und so nett ist mir einen zu überreichen, darf sich gerne melden.

vielen dank schon mal!!!!

grüße nubien


----------



## Swat-M (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

*ich bitte ganz lieb, um eine Gäste-Pass zu Wildstar.* Würde das Spiel gern mal antesten.
Durch die ganzen gefloppten MMORPGs der letzten Zeit, bin ich jetzt vorsichtiger mit dem Kauf und vor allem einem Abonnement.


*Vielen Dank im Voraus.* _(Und bitte per PN - Danke!)_
*Habe jetzt einen Wildstar-Gästepass erhalten - besten Dank an den Spender!*


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## ooRajaxoo (11. Juni 2014)

Hey ho,

gibt es noch jemanden, der einen Gäste-Key übrig hat? Meine Wenigkeit könnte auch einen gebrauchen 

Gruß
[font="Arial, Helvetica"][size="-1"]*ooRajaxxoo*[/size][/font]


----------



## Tenr0 (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo an die Community,

ich bin im Moment auch auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass, habe mich daher extra hier mal registriert. In den meisten Spielen ist gerade nicht wirklich etwas los und suche daher etwas Abwechslung und Wildstar hat mich zwar anfangs garnicht interessiert, die neusten Informationen jedoch haben mich doch schon etwas heiß gemacht. Ich würde das Spiel nur gerne erst einmal testen und sehen ob es mir auch Spaß macht, bevor ich etwas kaufe und ein Abo abschließe.

Wenn noch jemand einen Key frei hat für mich fände ich das echt cool und würde mich über eine PN freuen


----------



## Chrissyn (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo 
Hatt jemand einen Key für mich.
Danke im voraus.
Mfg


----------



## Kiyumi (12. Juni 2014)

Hallöchen zusammen!

Ich würde das Spiel ebenfalls total gern einmal ausprobieren, bevor ich es mir kaufe. Man hört ja viel Gutes.
Wäre nett wenn jemand noch einen Gästepass für mich hätte.

Mfg
Kiyumi


----------



## lisa08 (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Ich wollte fragen ob jemand vielleicht ein Pass noch überhat 

Danke schon mal


----------



## Gorm74 (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,


wollte mal fragen, ob evtl. noch jemand nen Gästekey übrig hat?



LG


----------



## IwantCookies (12. Juni 2014)

Habe leider noch keinen Gäste Key von jmd. nettem hier bekommen, deshlab dachte ich mir: Fragen wir einfach nochmal nach  Hätte jmd noch nen Gäste Key für mich ?	Würde mich sehr darüber freuen 	P.S. wenns geht bitte per PN an mich Danke


----------



## frankiemcguire (12. Juni 2014)

Hab auch schon 2 mal gefragt und tus einfach nochmal:-)Suche auch noch einen, wäre nett wenn irgendwo noch einer rumfliegen würde.danke.


----------



## mert90 (12. Juni 2014)

Habe auch gefragt nichts bekommen, habe dann selber gekauft.

Hier sind zweit stück viel spass damit, wer es auch erster eingibt (=

NJYFA79UMSOCTXZ69NSN
O6Y7Q3SMKZYJ9YBG07WQ

mfg


----------



## Dragongrey (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo an alle;

ich suche einen Gästepass um mir Wilstar anschauen zu können und mir ein Bild zu machen ob es ein Spiel für mich ich ist.

Bitte schickt mir einen, sollten mehrere vorliegen werden natürlich die nicht genutzten an Ihre besitzer zurück geschickt.


----------



## Swat-M (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich *bitte ganz lieb, um eine Gäste-Pass zu Wildstar*. Würde das Spiel gern mal antesten.
Durch die ganzen gefloppten MMORPGs der letzten Zeit, bin ich jetzt vorsichtiger mit dem Kauf und vor allem einem Abonnement.


Vielen Dank im Voraus. (Und bitte per PN - Danke!)
*Habe jetzt einen Wildstar-Gästepass erhalten - besten Dank an den Spender!*


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## s4nct0 (13. Juni 2014)

Hm ja hatte hier auch mal um einen Key gebeten, natürlich keinen bekommen, naja wen wundert es bei buffed 

Egal hab mir das Spiel so gekauft und noch einen Key übrig, da ich nicht weiß wer hier schon alles einen bekommen hat einfach mal eine PN schreiben, hier Antworten oder Rauchzeichen geben.


Super wäre natürlich jemand der mehr als nur reinschauen will damit der Key nicht für die Katz ist.

Gruß


----------



## ZAM (13. Juni 2014)

s4nct0 schrieb:


> wen wundert es bei buffed



Aha, weil?


----------



## Swat-M (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo s4nct0,

ich habe noch keinen Key erhalten und würde gern den Gästepass von Ihnen annehmen (am liebsten per PN).
*Habe jetzt einen Wildstar-Gästepass erhalten - besten Dank an den Spender!*

Vielen Dank im Voraus 

Achja der Key ist bei mir gut aufgehoben und nicht fürs Kätzchen 
Wenn Sie wollen können wir ja auch gern dann zusammen spielen - liegt bei Ihnen 


Liebe Grüße,

Swat-M

PS.: Sobald ich einen Key habe, werde ich das in den Posts von mir hier im Forum deutlich kenntlich machen!


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2014)

s4nct0 schrieb:


> Hm ja hatte hier auch mal um einen Key gebeten, natürlich keinen bekommen, naja wen wundert es bei buffed



Derzeit ist der tread 12 seiten lang da werden die leute mit keys wenn nicht schon an freunde/gilde/bekannte nicht alle seiten durchgehen egal welches forum

sie werden halt die keys hier posten wenn über und nicht extra den leuten pns schicken egal welches forum

mir scheint eher dein kommentar kam aus trotz das du keinen key bekommen hast aber das wär in jeden anderen forum auch so gewesen

Besonders wo man für die leute haften tut den man einen key geben tut


----------



## Sunny035 (13. Juni 2014)

Hi wollte mal fragen, ob jemad noch ein Gästepass hat. Würde das spiel gerne ausprobieren bevor ich es mir kaufe.

danke in voraus^^


----------



## Ascalari (13. Juni 2014)

Hätte noch einen Key zu vergeben eventuell einfach mal ne PM schreiben....Werde aber aus den von Wynn bereits genannten Risiken etwas auf den Key achten Neuanmeldungen auf Buffed.de sollten sich deshalb leider nicht zu viele Hoffnungen machen.

lg

Asca


----------



## Powerjoggeli (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe buffed Community,

Ich kann mich momentan einfach nicht entscheiden, soll ich mir Wildstar einfach blind bestellen oder nur noch mehr Videos von dem Spiel ansehen die mir einfach nicht weiterhelfen ob ich es nun kaufen soll oder nicht.
Leider habe ich den Beta Test irgendwie total verpasst und hatte somit keine Möglichkeit Wildstar anzuspielen. 

Falls doch noch jemand einen Gästepass Key übrig hätte, würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn mir einer die Chance geben kann das Spiel anzutesten. Die Entscheidung würde mir um vieles leichter fallen und wie ich schon in den Videos gesehen habe, ist das Spiel eigentlich genau nach meinem Geschmack.

Würde mich um eine PN freuen.

Grüsse

Powerjoggeli

EDIT:

Ich habe nun einen Code erhalten, an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich nochmals bedanken. Sehr nett :-)


----------



## Sunny035 (14. Juni 2014)

Wollte doch noch mal nach fragen ob jemand noch ein code zu vergeben hat.

danke in voraus


----------



## Dilan (14. Juni 2014)

Ich suche ebenfalls einen Gästekey. 

hatte zwar eine betaeinladung, leider hat mich mein Ehrenamt davon abgehalten diesen zu nutzen.

Danke schon jetzt falls sich ein spender findet.


----------



## Belo79 (14. Juni 2014)

Dilan schrieb:


> Ich suche ebenfalls einen Gästekey.
> 
> hatte zwar eine betaeinladung, leider hat mich mein Ehrenamt davon abgehalten diesen zu nutzen.
> 
> Danke schon jetzt falls sich ein spender findet.




Hast PM


----------



## Spankz (14. Juni 2014)

Hey hatte leider aufgrund von Zeitmangel nicht die Gelegenheit die Beta zu spielen.

Finde aber sowohl das Prinzip und die Aufmachung des Spiels ziemlich cool, d.h. würde ich mich sehr über einen Test Key freuen um mal zu sehen ob mir das Spiel  vom Gameplay her auch gefällt 
Würde mich über eine Pm sehr freuen danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Sunny035 (14. Juni 2014)

hi würde mich auch noch freuen wenn ein netter spänder ein code hätte 

einfach eine pn an mich liebe grüße


----------



## Wortgefecht (14. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute 
Das Spiel konnte ich nur kurz in der Beta testen, konnte mich dann aber nicht entscheiden.
Würde mich über einen Gäste Key freuen um nochmals etwas länger zu testen.
Vielen Dank schon mal und Grüsse


----------



## and1d (14. Juni 2014)

Hätte jamand noch n test key? würd mich mega freuen, seit ner woche bin ich auf der suche nach nem key:-(
werd meine keys dann au verteillen wenn ichs kauf :-)


----------



## kleiner (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo

ich würde mich auch über einen Key freuen.
Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Gerick (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo Allerseits!

Ich würde mich sehr über einen Gästekey zum Ausprobieren von Wildstar freuen. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen übrig?

Gruß Gerick


----------



## Dystariel (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

Suche ebenfalls einen Gästepass.

Grüße Sam


----------



## amadeuxx (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo buffed-Community. 

Ich alter Sack würde auch gerne nochmal in ein MMO reinschnuppern. Wenn jemand mir einen seinen Gästepässe zur Verfügung stellt, dann hat er mich sehr glücklich gemacht. 

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## exsi (15. Juni 2014)

Alle Gästepässe vergeben!!


----------



## Micro_Cuts (15. Juni 2014)

Ich habe auch noch Gästekeys zu vergeben. Schreibt mir eine PN! 

*update: alle keys sind weg! sorry *


----------



## and1d (15. Juni 2014)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch Gästekeys zu vergeben. Schreibt mir eine PN!




Vielen Dank für den key werds dann gleich mal testen.

Wenn noch jemand einen bekommen hat und lust hat mit mir zu leveln, schreibt mir gern n pm, server rasse egal.


----------



## Nethro (15. Juni 2014)

Hey...
Würde gerne mit meiner Freundin das game WildStar ausprobieren. Erstmal gucken ob es uns zusagt bevor wir es kaufen.
Ist einer so nett und kann mir daher 2x diesen Probekey oder wie man den dort nennt geben?
Wäre super 

MFG Nethro

Edit: Danke hab gerade 2 bekommen^^


----------



## Teltras (15. Juni 2014)

falls jemand noch einen key übrig hat würde ich mich auch sehr über eine PM freuen... danke schonmal!


----------



## Dystariel (15. Juni 2014)

Würde total gerne mal reinkucken, keiner mehr nen Gästepass übrig? *snief*


----------



## Kiyumi (16. Juni 2014)

Hallöchen,

ich würde mich auch freuen wenn noch jemand einen Gästekey übrig hätte. Würde mir das Spiel gerne anschauen bevor ich es mir kaufe.

Lg
Kiyumi


----------



## Nopsi (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Habe als letztes Game TESO mehr oder weniger Blind gekauft und bin von der Steuerung etwas enttäuscht, die naja einfach nicht meins ist ;-)
Wildstar würde mich sehr Interessieren nur habe ich keine Lust dieses auch "Blind" zu kaufen.

Wäre also sehr Dankbar wenn jemand einen Gästekey für mich über hätte!

Wünsche allen eine schöne Woche und Grüße aus Österreich :-)
Nopsi


----------



## Flexflexible (16. Juni 2014)

Servus,
mir gehts ähnlich wie den meisten hier:
Ich schaue streams, des Spiel sieht super aus.
Ich schaue Trailer/Gameplay Videos, des Spiel sieht super aus.

Aber die letzten Jahren haben mich doch eher getrübt was MMO's angeht. GuildWars2 hat mich nur kurzzeitig begeistert, mit Aion und Tera wurde ich irgendwie nicht warm...

Deshalb würde ich mich auch über einen Gästepass freuen wenn jmd. einen über hat.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.

Flex


----------



## trustee11 (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war ein langjähriger WOW Anhänger und habe danach noch zwei weitere MMORPGs angespielt, welche mich aber nie wirklich in Bann gezogen haben.
Ich würde gerne mit ein Gästepass für Wildstar hier reinschnubbern und schauen ob ich mich mit der Grundmechanik (Kampf- und Zielsystem) zurecht finde, da mich der durchgelesene Test hungrig auf mehr gemacht hat 

hoffe jemand ist so nett und spendiert mir ein Gästepass von sich, wäre echt super


----------



## Pfeng (16. Juni 2014)

hallo wenn jemand noch einen Key übrig hat würde mich auch sehr darüber freuen mal ins Spiel reinschnuppern zu können
Wollte eigentlich schon in die beta schauen leider hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt keine zeit.
Habe viele viele Jahre wow gespielt aber schon lange nicht mehr on gewesen deshalb suche ich ein neues mmo und was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe klingt wirklich gut (:


----------



## Vegard (16. Juni 2014)

Moin liebe Wildstar Community!

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass per PN zusenden könnte

Oder an: alexander.ehlers82@googlemail.com

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## NoiZeFighTeR (16. Juni 2014)

Würd mich auch noch über einen key freuen, ich will mir kein Spiel kaufen ohne es vorher zutesten, hab zwar gesehen und gehört es soll ur cool sein aber testen is immer besser  Vielleicht ist ja jemand so nett, würd mich freuen.

Lg noize


----------



## gen0s (16. Juni 2014)

Hi würde mich auch sehr über einen Key freuen wäre nett wenn ihr mir einen per PM schickt.

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Shiv0r (16. Juni 2014)

Yoho, würd mich auch über einen Key per PM freuen. :>


----------



## flasher77 (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo Buffies, 
würde auch gern mal dieses Wildstar testen.
Falls wer noch so einen Gästekey hat, pls PM an mich 
Gibt's da schon einen Bonus fürs Freunde werben?
Bin da nur noch wegen dem Kampf-/Skillsystem am schwanken, ob ich es kaufe.

Ah als Gegenleistung kann ich auch noch einen sehr beachtlichen Key anbieten. ;O
Grad läuft diese Magma/Elektek Aktion für Pokemon X/Y , hab da ein paar über xD


----------



## blackandwhite24 (16. Juni 2014)

Suche einen Wildstar Gästepass für einen guten Freund den ich das Spiel näher bringen möchte leider habe ich meine Keys schon bei Buffed verteilt und ganz vergessen einen aufzuheben.

LG


----------



## toaster888 (16. Juni 2014)

hallo

suche 2 guestkeys fürn kumpel und mich um das spiel zu zweit testen zu können wär ech nett!


greetz lur


----------



## Joanna Denoir (18. Juni 2014)

Ich schliesse mich auch mal an.
Da die Motivation in TESO so langsam doch nachlässt würde ich mich freuen durch einen Gästepass mal bei Wildstar rein zu schnuppern.

Bitte per PN und Dank im vorraus...


----------



## Elandor1 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auch durch den Release von Wildstar darauf aufmerksam geworden und würde es gerne einmal antesten bevor ich es mir kaufe.
Fals also jemand noch ein Gästepass übrig hat, dann wäre ich dankbar, wenn ich es bekommen könnte.


----------



## ensy (18. Juni 2014)

Hey,


auch ich würde mich über einen Key sehr freuen hoffe jemand findet sich. 

Bitte per PN einfach schicken DANKEEEE


----------



## Mevalotin (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche auch noch einen Gästepass um das Spiel mal anspielen zu können. 
Insbesondere würde ich ganz gerne testen ob das Game auch auf meinem Laptop läuft der mit der Hardware nicht mehr ganz so gut bestückt ist.
Natürlich interessiert mich aber auch das Spiel 
Für jede Antwort bin ich sehr dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## SeRiEs2k3 (18. Juni 2014)

Hi, ich such selber noch einen Gästepass. Und mal noch was anderes ich kann im wildstar forum weder posten noch mein Profil einstellen (Bild etc.). Gibts da noch immer Probleme?


----------



## Yulin (19. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,

Suche eine Gästekey zum antesten des Spieles. Wer mir gerne eine zusenden möchte, bitte per PN.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## AcydBurns (19. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich melde mich dann auch mal in der Warteschlange :-P
Hätte natürlich auch gerne einen Gästepass...


LG aus Hagen

Nils


----------



## Niggo002 (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo, würde auch sehr gerne mal Wildstar antesten um mir einen Eindruck des Spiels zu verschaffen. 

Wäre Super wenn jemand so nett wäre und mir per PN einen Gästekey zukommen lassen könnte. 

mit freundlichem Gruß 

Nico aka Niggo002


----------



## Talirah (19. Juni 2014)

Guten Tag 

Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob, vielleicht jemand 1 oder 2 Gästepässe für mich hat. Damit ich mit meiner Freundin zusammen mal reinschschnuppern kann 

Einfach eine PN an mich, bitte 
Würden uns sehr freuen


----------



## VigorMortis (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ich mal wieder......ich habe leider immer noch keinen Wildstar Gäste Key erhaten.

Sollte jemand noch einen über haben würde ich mich sehr freuen.

LG


----------



## Hollowkillah (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche ebenfalls noch einen Guest Key für Wildstar. Ich möchte das Spiel gerne einmal testen, bevor ich mir das Spiel kaufe.

Vielen Dank schon einmal.


----------



## popschi2006 (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Möchte das Game auch gerne anspielen, falls jemad einen Gästepass über hat bitte!!

Danke

lg


----------



## Heswald (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

würde mich auch über einen Gästepass freuen um zu sehn wie Wildstar ist.
Die aktuellen Berichte sind positiv und negativ 

Danke


----------



## Fendrin (20. Juni 2014)

hi, 

Ich schließe mich auch mal der Suche an.   Wär lieb wenn noch jmd nen key übrig hat. 

&#8364;dit: Erledigt

LG Fen


----------



## Dystariel (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo nochmal,

bin immernoch auf der Suche nach einem Gästekey.
Erreichbar bin ich auch in battle net Crowley#2423

Ganz liebe Grüße

Sam


----------



## Serdsch (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo, 

würde mich über einen Gästepass sehr freuen.

Das Spiel interessiert mich sehr aber nach TESO bin ich vorsichtiger geworden, da es dazu auch Lob und Kritik von allen Seiten gab und es am Ende eine Gurke war.

Schon mal nen dickes THX


----------



## mangeador (20. Juni 2014)

Hi Zusammen,
Ich Bin auf der suche nach einem Wildstar Gästepass.
Falls noch jemand einen übrig hätte würde ich mich echt freuen noch einen bekommen zu können.
Danke schon mal im vorraus

Mfg Mangeador


----------



## M3mph1.s (21. Juni 2014)

Servus, 


Würde mich freuen wenn jemand noch einen Gästepass übrig hat. 
Das Spiel macht zumindest den eindruck als könnte es an die Zeit anknüpfen an dem WoW noch gut war  


schon mal Danke

mfg
M3mph1.s


----------



## Janerris (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

falls jemand für mich ein Gästepass überhat würd ich den gerne nehmen :-)

LG
Janerris


----------



## xXUpdatE (22. Juni 2014)

Hi ich suche noch einen Wildstar Gaestekey hab das Spiel schon laenger im Auge aber wuerde es gern mal antesten bevor ich`s mir kaufe.
Wenn jemand noch nen Key uebrig hat wuerd ich mich freuen.

Lg xXUpdatE


----------



## lovechia (23. Juni 2014)

Huhu,
da schließe ich mich doch gleich auch mal an. 
Würde mich über nen Gäste-Key sehr freuen.


----------



## chris2k3 (23. Juni 2014)

bin immernoch auf der suche ;(


----------



## HarryHarrypotter (23. Juni 2014)

Suche auch noch ein Wildstar-Gästepass


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (23. Juni 2014)

Suche auch


----------



## Fjendur (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Ich würde mich auch der Suche anschließen! :-)


----------



## Nitolord (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

hätte wer einen Gästekey für mich für Wildstar möchte das spiel gerne vorher Testen! Wäre super nett!

Danke


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2014)

Da es mal wieder aktuell ist

Ihr haftet für die Gästepasse die ihr vergebt 

Wenn die Gästepasse Botten, Cheaten oder exploiten kann euer Account gesperrt werden


----------



## Ibe (24. Juni 2014)

hi, bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass.
Wäre super wenn mir jemand einen zukommen lassen würde.
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Tödbringer1 (24. Juni 2014)

Hey zusammen,
Ich und meine Frau (langjärige wow Spieler) sind auch auf der suche nach neuen abendteuern. Wir würden uns auch sehr über einen bzw 2 gäste keys freuen.

Liebe grüße 

Torion und Kimcel


----------



## Mygira (25. Juni 2014)

Hey,

Wildstar sieht echt frisch aus und ich bin am überlegen es mir zu kaufen.
Nun weiß ich allerdings nicht ob mein Laptop dies mitmacht (andere Games laufen ganz ok)
Ein Gästekey wäre hierzu ganz praktisch, so kann ich mich mal ins Spiel stürzen und herausfinden ob es sich spielen lässt, und, ob ich es dann auch tatsächlich kaufe.

Kann mir jemand einen Gästekeyy zukommen lassen ? Das wäre Prima !

Gruss
Mygira


----------



## degg (25. Juni 2014)

Servus,

Bevor ich mir das Spiel kaufe würde ich es gerne mit einem Kumpel anspielen. Da es keine kostenlose test Keys gibt, wollte ich im Forum fragen, ob nicht jemand so nett wäre und mir 2 geben könnte.

Wäre wirklich der Wahnsinn!

Vielen dank

Degg


----------



## Sasskia (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

als langjährige Spielerin von WOW, suche ich was neues, würde das Spiel gerne mal anspielen bevor ich es kaufe. Hat einer noch ein Gästepass übrig?
Ich dank euch im voraus für eure Hilfe.

LG Sasskia


----------



## Namabra (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo suche auch zufällig nen gäste key, 
würd mich schon mal interresieren wie sich Wildstar anfühlt danke schonmla im vorraus

mfg


----------



## Serran (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo, 
bin sehr am überlegen mir das Spiel zu kaufen, würde es aber natürlöich vorher gern testen.
Falls jemand einen key übrig hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## xhomer (28. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,
da mich das Spiel auch sehr interessiert, würde ich mir das vor dem Kauf auch gern mal ansehen.

Wenn jemand einen Gästekey für mich übrig hat würd ich mich sehr freuen. 

MFG


----------



## Calthras2 (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo alle miteinander,

würde mich ebenfalls freuen, wenn jemand zwei Gästepasse für mich und eine Freundin von mir übrig hätte.
Uns beide würde das Spiel sehr reizen, es mal anzutesten; wie es so ist und wie es sich spielt

Wir wären euch sehr dankbar dafür 

Mfg
Calthras


----------



## Mitnick (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo ich suche einen Gästepass zu Wildstar würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand einen Senden könnte


----------



## wildwild (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo Liebe Community,

überlege mir das Game zu kaufen, bin mir leider nur nicht sicher ob mir das Game spass macht. Suche daher ein netten Member der mir evtl. ein Gästepass übrig hat das ich das mal anzocken könnte.

Würde mich wirklich sehr freuen.

Liebe Grüße aus bad Breisig


----------



## Lexjo (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute !

bin dabei mir das Spiel zu kaufen, vorher aber würde ich es gerne testen.
Hat jemand einen Gästepass den er abgeben möchte? 

LG Lex


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2014)

auch hier nochmal einen hinweis nicht das sich jemand später beschwert sein account geht nicht mehr 

ihr solltet der person vertrauen denen ihr ein weekly pass gibt weil wenn die person damit was illegales tut dann haftet ihr für die person


----------



## Roctar (29. Juni 2014)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Gäste-Key.
Würde das Game gern mal antesten bevor ich es kaufen .. wenn noch wer einen hat bitte ich um eine PM

Vielen Dank


----------



## P4yl3ack (30. Juni 2014)

hey leute würde auch gerne das spiel vorher nochmal antesten habe nen amd system und in der Beta lief das spiel nicht so rund und würde es gern jetz mal wieder antesten ^^
hoffentlich schickt mir einer ne pn


----------



## Eddgo (30. Juni 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen,


ich hätte, wie so viele hier, auch Interesse an einem Gästekey. Leider habe ich es verpasst in einem Beta-Wochenende mal in Wildstar rein zuschnuppern und würde gern vorher selber mal ein paar Schritte durch die Spielwelt machen, bevor ich mir das Spiel kaufen. Dem Key-Spender vorab schon mal herzlichen Dank und allen anderen noch viel Spaß.

Gruß Eddgo


----------



## Lemlinchen (1. Juli 2014)

Ich würde sehr gerne Wildstar testen und mal etwas andere Luft als die von WoW zu schnuppern :-)


----------



## Slix37 (1. Juli 2014)

Hi,
ich suche auch nen Gästekey für Wildstar, wer einen hat könnte ihn bitte per PN an mich schicken 

MfG Slix


----------



## Mithenriel (2. Juli 2014)

Würde sehr gerne auch mal Wildstar testen..zur beta zeit gings leider nicht weil der rechner net ordentlich lief ;(
Würd mich über ne PM freuen


----------



## avitor1994 (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo, 

Ich bin immer noch am Überlegen mir Wildstar zu kaufen, aber hinsichtlich Spiele bin ich manchmal sehr "launisch" in hinsicht zocken oder nicht zocken.
Deswegen wäre es sehr nett wenn mir jemand einen Gästekey per PN schicken könnte. 

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Malte aka avitor1994


----------



## ChrisTheOne77 (2. Juli 2014)

ja wie genial  gut das es buffed gibt<3 ist zwar schon fast langweilig zu lesen aber bitte hat noch jemand einen key? bin echt heiss es zu testen bevor man geld zum fenster rauswirft
die videos sind vielversprechend hrrr  bitte pm an mich danke im vorraus:*


----------



## Valariya (2. Juli 2014)

Hey ho ihr lieben. Ich wollte mal ganz vorsichtig und lieb nachfragen, ob jemand noch einen Gäste-Key für mich übrig hat? Ich wäre wirklich dankbar


----------



## Ivioni (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

habe nach WoW lange ne MMO Pause gemacht und jetzt erst wieder ab Release mit TESO angefangen.
Da TESO im Veteranengebiet zur Zeit aber wenig motiviert, würde ich gerne mal übers Wochenende bei Wildstar reinschauen.

Sollte jemand einen Gästekey übrig haben würde ich mich freuen.

Danke


----------



## WipeXS (5. Juli 2014)

Suche noch ein Wildstar Gästepass


----------



## Rolf Rumpanscher (5. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute,

bin eigentlich Teso Fan aber im Moment auch nicht sooo begeistert.

Die Wildstarbeta hab ich verpasst und suche nun die Möglichkeit Wildstar zu probieren.

Vielleicht hat Jemand noch einen Gästekey für mich übrig.

Vielen Dank,

Rolf


----------



## hnoselm (6. Juli 2014)

Falls noch zu bekomme würde ich gerne auch einen gästepass habe um das spiel mal zu testen


----------



## Ulogus (6. Juli 2014)

Hi. Würde mich sehr freuen wenn noch jemand für mich einen Gästepass hätte. War schon in der Beta und das Spiel hat mir sehr zugesagt. Aus mangelnden Mitspielern in meinem Bekanntenkreis hab ich dann jedoch auf einen Kauf verzichtet. Würde aber gerne nochmal einsteigen und solo losziehen. Vielen dank


----------



## Highfire (7. Juli 2014)

Hier 3 Keys von mir. Viel Spaß!

B15S48SU1K9YXZ33FVC9                                                                                                                            LWZATV4ENANK8NW6BF7E                                                                                                                            XEM13I3OTZ5YMA4AT75O


----------



## Ulogus (7. Juli 2014)

Highfire schrieb:


> Hier 3 Keys von mir. Viel Spaß!
> 
> B15S48SU1K9YXZ33FVC9                                                                                                                            LWZATV4ENANK8NW6BF7E                                                                                                                            XEM13I3OTZ5YMA4AT75O



Vielen vielen dank.
XEM13I3OTZ5YMA4AT75O
Habe ich benutzt. Danke dir


----------



## aralee (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo meine Frau und ich würden uns über 2 Gästepässe freuen!

Danke  

Push..


----------



## Karnickel (7. Juli 2014)

Bin auch noch verzweifelt auf der Suche!! Bitte bitte PN an mich, falls jemand noch einen über hat!!
Vielen Dank im voraus!! )


----------



## Shinar (8. Juli 2014)

Ich würde mich auch riesig über einen Trail-Key freuen. Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn jemand einen posten könnte oder mir einen per PM schicken könnte.


----------



## P4yl3ack (8. Juli 2014)

mah zu langsam gewesen schade  hoffentlich findet sich noch jemand der welche bereit stellt am besten per pn


----------



## Barton81 (9. Juli 2014)

Würde mich auch über eine PN mit einem Trialkey freuen.


----------



## Seridan (9. Juli 2014)

Hi,

ich bin gerade auf einer MMO Durststrecke...
Habe im Januar mit WOW aufgehört und danach ein paar andere probiert, leider hat mir bisher keines zugesagt.
Wenn mir vllt noch jmd einen Gästekey hätte, würde ich mich riesig freuen.
Vllt ist ja Wildstar etwas für mich..?!?

Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Pathomorph (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Hat noch jemand von euch noch einen Gästepass für Wildstar?
Wäre lieb, wenn ich eins bekäme...

Gruß


----------



## orath (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass für Wildstar freuen! Habe großes Interesse an dem Spiel und hätte es vorher gerne kurz getestet! Den Client habe ich auch schon in freudiger Erwartung geladen und installiert!

Bitte PN an mich. Vielen Dank!

Gruß Dani

10.07.2014 noch kein Pass erhalten :-)
11.07.2014 leider noch kein Pass, würde mich immer noch sehr freuen!


----------



## Orkanio (9. Juli 2014)

Hej zusammen,

der Sommer ist mir mittlerweile zu dusselig geworden, aber Urlaub ist eben genommen...
Jetzt die Frage ob einer noch einen Freundschaftsakey für mich hätte. Hab irgendwie keinen Bock wegen Regen zu WoW zurückzukehren!

Wäre über eine PM sehr erfreut!

Orkanio


----------



## Rockatanski (10. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen,

ich würd auch gern einen Gästepass nehmen. Das Spiel scheint echt gut zu sein. Falls Gästepass vorhanden den ihr vergeben möchtet schickt mir bitte ne PM.
Danke

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nemrael (12. Juli 2014)

Hi zusammen,

auch ich würde Wildstar gerne testen bevor ich mich zum kaufen entscheide.

Wenn ein netter Buffedler noch einen Gästekey übrig hat, würd ich mich freuen wie ein Schneekönig 

VG
Nemrael


----------



## Jury102 (12. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute, ich suche auch ein Key um die nächsten Tage in das Spiel reinzuschnuppern wollte es mir so oder so kaufen aber erst in 2 Wochen. 

Wenn jemand vielleicht noch ein Key über hat würde ich mich echt freuen. Vielen Dank 

mit freundlichen grüßen

Jury


----------



## Honsen007 (13. Juli 2014)

Hyho,

würde mich gerne voranmelden wenn möglich für einen Gästepass.
Bin sehr angetan dieses spiel zu testen nur wiedereinmal für lau investieren 
möchte ich nicht. Habe mir bereits einige videos angesehen, zuversicht ist vorhanden..
..jedoch selber zocken, sind 2 verschiederne paar schuhe 
Need endlich mal eine alternative zu wow...

Lg


----------



## Spitfire90 (13. Juli 2014)

Huhu

Ich wollte auch mal nach einem Gäste Key fragen da ich mir das Spiel gerne anschauen würde bevor ich es mir kaufe 

lg Spitfire


----------



## Wowzockerforfun (15. Juli 2014)

Hey hat noch jemand nen Gästekey für mich ?
Wäre echt super da ich gern mal in das Spiel reingucken möchte 
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Danke schon mal[/font]


----------



## Defjux (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

auch ich würde Wildstar gerne mal testen, bevor ich es mir kaufe.

Ich hatte sogar mal einen Key für ein Beta-Wochenende, doch das konnte ich aufgrund eines sehr ätzenden Krankenhausaufenthalts leider komplett vergessen.

Würd mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand noch einen Gästepasscode für mich übrig hätte!

Schönen Gruß

Defjux


----------



## Outlawzfinest (15. Juli 2014)

Einen Gästepass für mich und meinen Bruder hätte ich gerne wenn noch jemand hat. Wäre klasse, bevor ich wieder n haufen Kohle hinblättere für das Game, wenn ich es einmal wenigstens selbst anzocken konnte. Fettes Merci


----------



## Brawndo (16. Juli 2014)

Moin,

ich suche auch noch einen Gästekey. Würde das spiel sehr sehr gerne antasten.
Wäre toll wenn sich jemand melden würde.

Beste Grüße


----------



## loesi91 (16. Juli 2014)

Guten Abend! 

ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästekey freuen, da ich testen muss ob mein Laptop das auch alles gebacken bekommt!

Gruß
loesi


----------



## devin511 (17. Juli 2014)

Hey, ich habe Wildstar in der Beta gespielt und war ein wenig unentschlossen ob ich es mir kaufe.
Aus diesem Grund wollte ich fragen, ob jemand vllt einen Gästekey für mich übrig hat, da ich mir nach Defiance nichts mehr blauäugig kaufen möchte

Mfg Devin


----------



## derjunker87 (17. Juli 2014)

Hi,

würde mich über einen Gästekey für Wildstar freuen, da ich mir das Spiel gerne mal anschauen möchte.

Danke

Eric


----------



## Mithenriel (18. Juli 2014)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Würde sehr gerne auch mal Wildstar testen..zur beta zeit gings leider nicht weil der rechner net ordentlich lief ;[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Würd mich über ne PM freuen [/font]


----------



## derjunker87 (18. Juli 2014)

Niemand der noch einen Gästekey hat ?


----------



## Whitehat (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich spiele seit Tagen mit dem Gedanken mir Wildstar zu kaufen aber hatte bisher nicht die Möglichkeit mir das Spiel "Live" anzuschauen.
Deswegen bin ich noch in so einer Ying-Yang Falle, ob ich es mir kaufen soll.

Nun wollte ich Euch fragen, ob jemand so freundlich wäre und mir einen Gästepass zur Verfügung stellen könnte, damit ich "Ying und Yang" beruhigen kann. xD
Über eine PM mit einer positiven Antwort würde ich mich freuen. 


Kühle Grüße (falls das Wetter bei euch auch so schön warm ist wie bei mir)

Euer Whitehat


----------



## Chubaqu (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo, ich bin ebenfalls auf der suche nach einen Wildstar Gästepass, um in das Spiel mal hineinzuschnuppern. Würd mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Quayle (20. Juli 2014)

hallo, 

ich suche auf diesem weg einen gästepass für wildstar. 
wenn jemand einen übrig hat, wäre das echt prima. 
möchte mir nicht die katze im sack kaufen.

lg


----------



## The-Webby (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

schließe mich der Suche nach einem Gästepass an. Würde mich freuen wenn jemand einen übrig hat.


mfg

The-Webby


----------



## Shoutan (22. Juli 2014)

Hai hai zusammen

Ich suche auch noch 2 Gäste passe für mich und meine Frau. Wir würden es sehr gerne mal an testen. denn es sieht echt gut aus. Aber gleich 2 Spiele kaufen wollen wir nicht ohne mal reingeschnuppert zu haben.
Also wenn jemand 2 übrig hat und uns die Freude machen kann wäre das echt super 
Wenn wir es dann getestet haben und uns für den kauf entschieden haben. (Wenn dann sowieso die 60er Edition) Werden wir die Key's ebenfalls hier anbieten.

Gruss

Shoutan 

Hat sich erledigt. Brauche keinen Key mehr


----------



## Smashii (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo community!

Da mich Wildstar Interessiert, suche ich einen Gästepass um das Game testen zu können. Ist wer so nett und hätte einen zuverfügung?

mfg Smashii


----------



## derjunker87 (23. Juli 2014)

Suche immer noch einen Gästekey... Hat keiner mehr einen über.
Bin jetzt so oft enttäuscht worden von den Games, das ich mir diesem erst einen Eindruck machen möchte
bevor ich es kaufe.... Wäre nett, danke


----------



## Beokin (23. Juli 2014)

Also wenn noch ein Gästepass irgendwo rumliegen würde - hätte ich auch interesse daran. Könnt mir gerne eine PM machen.

Grüße
Beokin


----------



## seine-heiligkeit (24. Juli 2014)

Hi, 

wenn jemand noch einen Gästepass liegen hat würde ich mich auch sehr darüber freuen, mal reinschnuppern zu dürfen


----------



## OneManShow (24. Juli 2014)

Moinsen 
Eine kleine Proberunde würde auch mich freuen (hab doch arge Performance-Bedenken bei meiner alten Klapperkiste)


Hooway! Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Naicul (28. Juli 2014)

Ich würde mich auch über einen Gästekey freuen


----------



## av4x (29. Juli 2014)

Wäre ebenfalls sehr dankbar für einen Gästepass!


----------



## Baader85 (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

nach einer längeren WoW-Pause hätte ich auch mal wieder Interesse an einem MMO.
Würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass zum austesten freuen.


----------



## Infecto333 (30. Juli 2014)

Wäre auch sehr dankbar. Tausend Dank wenn jemand einen hätte


----------



## Dilan (7. August 2014)

ich suche übrigens auch noch  Hat bisher leider nicht geklappt


----------



## nanotec (12. August 2014)

mahlzeit!

mein bruder und ich würden wildstar gerne antesten, weswegen ich mich über 2 pässe sehr freuen würde.


MFG Nanotec


----------



## Mefh (12. August 2014)

Hey, ich würde das Spiel gerne mal anspielen. Hat denn noch jemand einen *Gästepass* übrig? Im vorraus schonmal vielen Dank.
VG Mefh


----------



## Derulu (12. August 2014)

Ich würde sagen, 1x am Tag posten genügt...


----------



## Volun (14. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche auch noch ein Buffed Key. Als Belohnung winkt meine ewige Dankbarkeit  Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Key schicken könnte.

Lieben Dank !


----------



## Ozzi77 (15. August 2014)

Servus,    
würde mich freuen wenn jemand 2 Key´s übrig hat und sie an mich abgeben würde.
hab gerade Urlaub und würde Wildstar gerne mal mit einem Kumpel antesten.

mfg Ozzi


----------



## rotenm (23. August 2014)

ich suche auch nen key ...wenn einer was hat , ich nehm ihn gern


----------



## Cyprian1 (24. August 2014)

Ich würde gerne mal in WildStar reinschnuppern, falls mir jemand einen Gäste Pass zusenden würde, würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Danke schon mal hoffe jemand erbarmt sich meiner.


----------



## bigmati007 (27. August 2014)

Hat jemand noch einen Key übrig ? würde mich gerne
freuen eins zu bekommen !!


----------



## Flunkar (28. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,würde mich ebenfalls riesig über einen Gästepass für meinen Sohn freuen. Er soll sich das Spiel erstmal angucken, bevor ich Geld ausgebe und es nach 2 Tagen wieder uninteressant ist  Danke im voraus. MFG


----------



## Brätzel (28. August 2014)

HI,

würde Wildstar auch gerne mal ausprobieren. Wenn jmd noch einen Gästepass übrig hat würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen.

DANKE


----------



## MF2888 (7. September 2014)

Hey, such auch einen Gästekey! Würde mich sehr freuen falls jemand einen für mich übrig hat. 

Grüße


----------



## Doenerman (8. September 2014)

Na,

wenn du mir einen Gästekey zukommen lassen würdest? 
Ich möchte es so gerne antesten, da derzeit die Meinungen auseinander gehen.

Aus diesen Grund möchte ich mich selber überzeugen.

LG


----------



## coalas (21. September 2014)

Hat jemand noch einen Gästekey?

 

Lg


----------



## Andy_31 (28. September 2014)

hallöchen liebe spieler von wildstar hat vieleicht noch jemand einen gästepass für mich da ich doch gerne das spiel mal antesten möchte bevor ich es mir kaufe wäre nett wenn jemand noch einen über hat für mich

 

mfg Andy_31


----------



## eledon (28. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

 

ich habe mir einen neuen Computer gekauft und weiß nun nicht was ich spielen soll :-)

Daher wäre es recht nahelegend mal in Wildstar zu schnuppern.

Hätte eventuell noch jemand einen Key? Ich würde mich sehr freuen ;-)

 

Viele Grüße


----------



## nico1308 (5. Oktober 2014)

Hey leute, wie ihr seht hab ich mich gerade eben erst angemeldet weil ich verzweifelt versuche an einen Gästekey zu kommen... Ich würde wenn nötig auch ein paar Euro´s über PayPal zahlen, bevor ich mir das richtige Game kaufe! Hoffe ihr koennt mir helfen, vielen dank im Vorraus


----------



## Mujaji (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

 

ich würde mich auch über einen Gästekey freuen, um mir das Spiel anzuschauen.

 

lg Mujaji


----------

